# Lake Martin



## Fish on! (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey guys my family and some friends are going on a camping trip up there this weekend and I was just wondering if anyone has fished there or knows how the fishing is? I have never been there. I dont know if we will have a boat yet or not. Thanks


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats up in my area, if you are talking about in central AL. I have fished it a few times, but have never caught a thing. There are many people that fish it successfully and there are some monster stripers in there. Depending on where you are camping, you will proabaly need the boat.


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

Huge Stripers and Crappie are the best there. Many other fish too (bream). Like the previous poster, I've only fished a couple times on the lake. We torn the crappie up one night several year ago. Locals fish Lake Martin all the time with success. So, yes, theres fish to catch there...tons of them. You'll need to talk with a local marina to get the tricks, locations, baits, etc...oh and a boat...Lake Martin is a huge lake. Beautiful place too! Enjoy!


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Hum......Depending on where you're staying, try the area around the I20 bridge.Line the boat up so that it is parallel to the bridge and bump a rounded bill crank bait off the rocks.(Crawfish color) If that doesn't work, try pitchin the docks, those that have water under them anyway, with a spider jig or a trick work. Also, use your sonar to locate any bottom structure adjacent to points. Carolina rig 4" lizard, watermelon candy. Maybe dip its tail in some of that garlic stuff that you canpick up at T&L in Anniston. I passed by this weekend and noticed that the water was about 3feet from what I call normal. And no, I have never fished Logan Martin. I just stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Great lake, about a hour from here. If you don't have a boat go to the damn on the West side. Throw a 3/4-1oz all white jig. Bring or buy plenty ( I make my own and won't go without at least a dozen) as there are plenty of rocks to get hung up on. Throw up into the discharge and let the jig drift down stream. Reel in but let it drop back from time to time. Call Alabama Power @ 1-800-525-3711

Coosa River....press 2

Logan Martin......press 3

Generation schedule...press 2

Future dates....press 7

Water at a premium so probably no more then 1 or 2 units will run at any one time.

You can most likely catch Shad using a cast net but be careful of snagging in the rocks.

If the water is running and you have a boat, ease up to the damn leave engine running, drift and drop shad, jig or other baits as pointed out...repeat process. If the water is off and you hear the siren get the hell away till the level comes up or go to the non dischargeside ( most likely on the East side) and wait a few minutes. Low water is a outboard foot KILLER. BIG ROCKS and BIG Stripers.

Bass...I use a Salamander this time of year as the Bass might still be on beds. A bass will eat a Salamander before a worm (will just move the worm)as it is a natural enemy to the eggs. Otherwise a worm in the June Bug color. Worm hook and a worm weight.

I don't think they have a PRESS 1 FOR ENGLISH:clap

Let me know where you will be...I just might ease up there and loose a few jigs.


----------



## navbass09 (Oct 30, 2007)

are you talking about lake MARTIN as in NE of montgomery by alexander city or Logan Martin on the coosa chain? they are totally different lakes.


----------

